# [EVDL] Z Wheelz website



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Nice looking prototypes you got there.

The one thing I see is that the weight distribution seems a little off and
might have some problems with the rear end sliding out during turns. I am
trying to find a link that I used to have where a guy did a pretty write up
of all of the different weight distribution options of a 3 wheeler. (anybody
else have a link?)

Nice website and cool project.
Let me know when the kits are ready to order.

-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On Behalf
Of gary
Sent: Thursday, August 16, 2007 9:50 PM
To: 'Electric Vehicle Discussion List'
Subject: [EVDL] Z Wheelz website

Here is the start of a website to show early plans and progress for some
BEV's. Feedback would be appreciated.

Thanks,
Gary Krysztopik
www.ZWheelz.com
San Antonio, TX




No virus found in this outgoing message.
Checked by AVG Free Edition. 
Version: 7.5.484 / Virus Database: 269.11.19/956 - Release Date:
8/16/2007 9:48 AM


_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Designer of the Trimagnum, Trimmuter, Urba car. 
www.rqriley.com


> --- David S <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > Nice looking prototypes you got there.
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I was looking at the specs of the large one and it says 2500 lbs without
batteries. That seems like a lot.
I consider my 4 wheeled 300zx heavy and it weights 2700 without
batteries and driver.
I think you are selling yourself short on that estimate and will come in
well under that. (unless the body weights 1000)

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------

